# Stun guns



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I ordered some pepper spray, but that's not sufficient enough for me. My boss (wife) said she would agree to a stun gun. I would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

get a sword, man. muggers are used to seeing pepper spray and stun guns, but if you whip out a broadsword they'll def think twice ;-)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Heck of an idea.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Go with the taser c2 http://www.taser.com/products/self-defense-products/taser-c2?gclid=CI-M17rA2sACFehj7AodggcA1Q it has a flash light and a laser to target, it shoots prongs so you can have a little distance between, you can also take the prong cartridge out and make contact. And, the charge is high enough that it'll make them poo their pants if you let the charge go


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

if you going to be attacked ..they assult you first......Self defence.. use 9mm shoot first no questions asked ...bam bam your dead~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Pepper spray can distance you from an assailant as much as three meters. Many makers design the nozzel to emit a fine stream that travels several meters. Others make it spray for more of a shotgun spread effect where aim isn't as important. If it is windy you must not let the wind blow spray on you!

The disadvantage to a stun gun is that you must contact the assailant physically and that's CLOSE. Somehow if you can distance yourself in my opinion that is better.

If you carry a sword cane you must take classes on how to use it effectively, as with any weapon. Ditto for kubatons and collapsible batons (know Arnis).

The best defense as Charles stated on another thread is the use of your brain. Many of us here in Ecuador hide our "real" wallet and slim it down, not holding 25 business cards and a wad of plastic cards and have a throw away wallet obviously in a hip pocket full of old bogus credit cards and fake laminated i.D.s so it looks real. Ten dollars worth of 1 dollar bills make it look just full of cash. Muggers usually don't take careful inventory of wallets so a fake throw away one works fine. Throw it on the ground and run...let Mr. Mugger do the rest.

If you carry a purse, carry a throw away and tuck everything good in your bra or waist wallet like a passport waist tie thingie. A good mugger gropes to find the good stuff and provide himself with a pleasure cruize besides so there is no real method of protecting your valuables. Never sport camers, jewelry, even fake, in a risk area, gold plated looks the same as karat gold to a mugger and fake silver looks just as real as real silver to an uneducated drug sick mugger as well.

Back to stun guns and spray. I prefer spray and run. I have both a stun gun and several sprays. One is a pen, looks like a pen in the pocket but open the cap and it's pepper spray. My aunt was assaulted and killed, raped and strangled to death. In her pocket was a pepper spray I gave her, unused. Go figure. This happened in the capital city of Quito IN HER APARTMENT in which knives, clubs etc. were ready and available.

Stun guns don't work well if the spark has to go through a lot of clothing and depending on how the mugger holds you, you may not have movement space to put the electrodes on the head or throat long enough to deliver sufficient electrical charge to drop the guy.

A taser also has to be first found, pulled out from it's holster or hiding place, aimed and fired. Heavy clothing won't permit penetration of the projectile. The thin wires which connect the projectile to the gun can be easily broken by quick violent movements of the arms or body so that is not infallable either.

Schidt happens. Use your head. A mugger usually only wants things he thinks he can sell. Provide fakes willingly and leave. Ideally there is no fuss nor muss. Use your head, don't try to combat the guy, especially if there is more than one. Certain drugs negate pain so if he's on one of the drugs that do, don't count on spray, electricity or hits with clubs or stabs with cutlery. Most muggers take some form of drug.





 is an actual demo of a man sprayed twice in the face then shoots and hits targets dead on. Pepper spray has its limits.

Please excuse the course language, turn off the sound if that might offend you then watch the vid.

\\





 Very big guy pushes Russian cop, cop sprays guy.

See, you can be a distance away from an assailant and neutralize him IF he has his eyes open and if he's not drugged. Run like hades yelling to attract helpers or discourage the mugger from pursueing you with the prospect of him being caught.

But if the mugger has you by the throat and a knife to your neck you obey with grace. If you spray or shock you lose and was life worth "stuff"? A good friend in Quito a few yards from his office was mugged by two huge "ethnic" guys, put a knife to his throat. He very willingly gave up his wallet and sun glasses and wedding ring but walked away totally unharmed. He was huge, not a wimp. Not stupid. And alive.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Use of a fire arm can backfire. Say you are in a zone in which you legally must have a carry permit and you don't have one and carry a gun. You use the gun. In court you lose a case for illegal carry. Also in court you are asked by the guy's attorney whom you shot why you shot the guy and he didn't have a single article of yours on his person when the police showed up. Dah. Or. The prosecuting attorney on bahalf of his client the mugger asked you, "Was it necessary to shoot this man and not just run?" Prove that in court at much expense and worry and possible loss of case, i.e. prison for years...no passport issued, certain rights forfeited for a long time if not life...employment compromised, no one wants someone convicted of man slaughter or murder to work for them under any circumstances, no matter what you say happened.

Your liability insurance can cover part of your loss if you so lose in court but cut throat defense attorneys with sharp teeth make their living sueing people for all they have and future income besides.

All in all the risks involved in being mugged are less than if you shot someone, usually. Not always, but is it worth the risk vs giving up a few bucks and a fake throwaway wallet? I'm not saying knuckle under to everyone, just use your head, the most valuable weapon you own. Emotion and decisions never mix.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Go with the taser c2 http://www.taser.com/products/self-defense-products/taser-c2?gclid=CI-M17rA2sACFehj7AodggcA1Q it has a flash light and a laser to target, it shoots prongs so you can have a little distance between, you can also take the prong cartridge out and make contact. And, the charge is high enough that it'll make them poo their pants if you let the charge go


Many tasers are single shot and none will penetrate heavy clothing such as worn in winter. A single shot taser may likely not drop the assailant and pee him off worse to actually commit a more serious crime on you than if you didn't pull a taser and fail. A double shot taser yet only has two shots, one doesn't drop the guy, you are left with ONE more chance, then it's show time for the mugger if that fails also. Will the taser fire? Will it hit skin? Will you have time to pull it in a surprise mugging that caught you by surprise as most do? Lots of "wills" and your will may be read in probate after your demise due to an angered mugger you tried to tase.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

They are now teaching women to use Raid Wasp Spray in self defence course's here in the USA.(.Police instructors)...

Better than Pepper spray.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

volunteer sprayed, walks calmly over to a punching bag and delivers mighty blows. Does spray do the job of defense? In this vid, no. it does affect the sprayee later but later doesn't save one's life NOW.

Bear spray is the best by the way, much more spray and stronger as well. Meant for Griz.

The prob with self defense devices is that in certain circumstances they either don't work or get you in lots of trouble in court, i.e. guns. I carried a cocked locked one in the chamber, safety on .45 ACP Hardballer in my belt over my butt for years, covered up with a suit coat or jacket at work or elsewhere. I disobeyed the concealed carry law. I was never caught by law enforcement nor did I ever have to pull it or use it. Had I, it would have involved a lot of attorney fees and yes a fine for concealing without a permit. I took the risk and won, lucky. Had I been stopped by a policeman and felt/searched I'd have been in trouble and would have had to forfeit my prized IPSC gun. Chuck


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> They are now teaching women to use Raid Wasp Spray in self defence course's here in the USA.(.Police instructors)...
> 
> Better than Pepper spray.....~AKAOldmiser


Any toxic or nasty spray that shootsof it in a stream like wasp spray does a job on an assailant if nose intake, mouth intake and eyeballs can be hit. Wasp spray however has a toxic effect which pepper doesn't, pepper is pain only and respiratory compromiser but is not toxic. If police are promoting wasp spray I don't think they've checked into the legal part even tho they are police. Or, in that area, if a woman says she's assaulted and sprays some jerk, then in that community there must be a liency toward women that goes further than just the law. That's fine. But would the criminal's attorney cut in with "why didn't you use a non toxic spray instead of this poison that on the can clearly states the dangers of it?" I used to be a cop. My dad was an attorney. My uncle was an attorney. My best friends were cops. I am a lifetime NRA member. Yet I know the legal ramifications of seemingly innocent self defense and how it can backfire miserably. Look at it this way. If an innocent hamburger place (Macsomething) can sell a cup of hot coffee to a lady in a drive in window and she spills it in a "very sensitive area" because she errantly held the cup clasped between her legs and it spilled, (dah).and wins a million dollar case vs the hamburger place, then what prediction can be made about courts? None. Or juries who award the case winner? Or bleeding heart lib judges? Chuck

And don't get me wrong, I strongly believe the old SF motto, "Death to tyrants" but in a civil court world any screwball crap can happen.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Susi said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Go with the taser c2 http://www.taser.com/products/self-defense-products/taser-c2?gclid=CI-M17rA2sACFehj7AodggcA1Q it has a flash light and a laser to target, it shoots prongs so you can have a little distance between, you can also take the prong cartridge out and make contact. And, the charge is high enough that it'll make them poo their pants if you let the charge go
> ...


Noted  but I live in CA, and can't get a conceal and carry even as a business owner who has to deal with cash drops and it's mostly sunny in my neck of the woods so, not too many people are in thick clothing. If they are, I stay away from them, too suspect. We got a lot of homeless around and the other day I watched a guy stab a tree many times with a large pocket knife. And, as a chef I always carry my knife roll, I would be in more trouble if I used one of my knives to defend myself then a taser. It is what it is, you know. We do the best we can in the world we live in. Thanks for the input


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the thing about spray, is that you cant use it if youre useing it the same way as peeing into the wind. people are better off takeing classes and learning how to punch, kick, bite, claw, yell "let go of my purse!" if you have long nails- use them. its like anything, a weapon is only as effective as the brain of the person using such weapon. so. . . the brain is the greatest weapon.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I will have her check the rules at her place of business. It's so sad that society has gotten this drug infected with no respect for human lives.


----------

